# What should I check?



## Blitz (Oct 14, 2021)

I have a three year old ginger tabby cat that I would like to get pregnant and I has some questions.

Is there something that I should check like her weight or something else to make sure that there‘s no obvious problems?
and if I get a black and white Tom could she have a calico or tortoiseshell kitten?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You're 12 years old and live on a deserted island. You should not allow any cat to get pregnant. What if things go wrong? Is there a vet on this deserted island? If there is a vet, can you pay them if something goes wrong? Are there people who would adopt the kittens on this deserted island?


----------



## Blitz (Oct 14, 2021)

There is a vet and I do have a mother that helped her father who was a vet. also there probably are people that would adopt a kitten and if there are not many then we would keep them all.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

You should not be trying to breed your cat at all. This is inappropriate. Who is going to pay the bills for the pre-birth care that the cat needs? If the cat doesn't have prenatal care things could go terribly wrong. they could go wrong even with vet care ahead of time. then what will you do? Will your parents pay for all the considerable emergency costs that would mean at that point, or would your cat die in agony?

Additionally, there are millions of unwanted cats in the world who don't have homes, and you are proposing adding more cats to an already overpopulated world. Please don't do this. You say there are people who would "probably" adopt the kittens, but that shows that you do not know for sure. And even if they said they would for sure, they could change their minds, and then you have more cats that do not have homes unless your parents want to keep all the kittens, and there could be a lot of them. A cat can have 8 kittens and sometimes even more. And all of them would need vet care as well. Do your parents want to have a lot more cats and take care of them?

You don't have any need to make kittens, nor does your cat have any need to have them. You would only be doing this for fun or recreation on your part and that is definitely not right. Just enjoy the cat you have and forget having kittens.


----------



## Blitz (Oct 14, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I am glad to hear that you are not going to breed your cat. Good for you, for listening to the advice of others who have a lot of experience. This is how we learn, and believe me we are all always learning, not just when we are young.


----------



## Blitz (Oct 14, 2021)

Ya I know


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

Hi Blitz . . . if you want to experience the birth of kittens and help raise and socialize a litter, consider fostering a pregnant cat for a shelter or rescue group. Only if your cat approves, though!


----------



## Blitz (Oct 14, 2021)

Maybe that will work but the only place where I can get a pregnant cat is a place where she would have fleas and my mother has enough of fleas from our first dog and there are no cat or animal shelters in my era so that won’t work.


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

I don't blame your mom; fleas in the house are no fun. Poor kitties, though. 

If you do ever find yourself with a cat that has fleas, Capstar kills fleas quickly, but only lasts for about a day. You need to apply a long-term flea medication at the same time. The Capstar gives the other med a chance to start working. That's how our city shelter deals with fleas.


----------



## Blitz (Oct 14, 2021)

Unfortunately my mother is allergic to most flea products


----------



## Blitz (Oct 14, 2021)

When I am a adult I will start a animal shelter in the island region that I live in but unfortunately they are going to have to wait a few years.


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

That's a wonderful goal . . . I hope you manage to do that.


----------



## Blitz (Oct 14, 2021)

I hope so to


----------

